
Show HN: Featuretracker.com – A simple way to track features - cjstewart88
Hey, HN! Cody and Jake here, the founders of FeatureTracker (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.featuretracker.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.featuretracker.com</a>). We have one simple goal, to allow creators to make data-backed decisions when building interfaces. Maybe you have a really fancy date picker and are looking for ways to scale it back. With FeatureTracker you can track the granular usage of each component of that date picker, then decide what to keep and what to cut based on actual numbers.<p>We track specific clicks and provide a few simple data points to make you feel a little more comfortable making decisions and less like you’re driving into the dense fog that can be product development.<p>We built this to help us answer questions and hope it can help a few others too. We&#x27;re aiming to keep things simple as possible. We&#x27;d love to hear from you, so let us know if you have any questions or have feedback.<p>Thanks, 
Cody and Jake
======
wongarsu
You Getting Started/Start Tracking Features links don't work if I try to open
them in a new tab. At first I thought they were just broken links and almost
left before discovering that they work if you happen to guess how to use them.

~~~
cjstewart88
Just pushed a fix for that. Good catch, thanks for letting us know about it.

~~~
blairanderson
It's still broken

------
kull
hmm... the main button on the homepage takes me to the error page
[https://www.featuretracker.com/a](https://www.featuretracker.com/a)

~~~
watchdogtimer
I'm experiencing the same problem. The link at the top of the page works, but
not the main button below.

~~~
cjstewart88
That should be fixed now, dropped the ball on that one, thanks for letting us
know.

